# Gracie's First Haircut



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

I took Gracie to the groomer:bathbaby: today, They did an okay job on her, even thought the lady was an idiot. The Groomer kept trying to convince me that Gracie was a Maltese because Havanese were not all white. I told her to visit our forum!~:ranger:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What a cutie. I always think the haircuts bring back that puppy look I can't believe she tried to convince you that your dog is not a Havanese. Crazy!
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is funny about the groomer trying to tell you what dog you have! I agree with Gina it makes her look like a little puppy again


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww...she looks so sweet! It drives me crazy sometimes trying to explain what a hav is. Most people think it's a designer mix and try to figure out what the hav and anese is a combo of.:suspicious:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I had at least 3 people say to me, "he's a mix of Pekinese and...what?..."


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Ahh! Very cute! Just what I want for Chico. May I print your picture to take to our groomer. Chico at the age of six months is having new mats every day.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

At least my groomer knew what a Hav is (she grooms 2 others) But, yesterday, we saw a new vet and I had to explain to him what a Havanese is  Needless to say, we're not going back.

I think Gracie looks adorable in her new cut!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Gracie is so adorable, I love the puppy look on her. I am waiting until the weather warms up a bit to cut Smarty again. The short cut is so much easier and again I love that look of the puppy.

Almost daily I have to explain what a Havanese is. Leslie, if I liked the vet that would not bother me that he has not met a Havanese before.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Gracie is so adorable, I love the puppy look on her. I am waiting until the weather warms up a bit to cut Smarty again. The short cut is so much easier and again I love that look of the puppy.
> 
> Almost daily I have to explain what a Havanese is. *Leslie, if I liked the vet that would not bother me that he has not met a Havanese before*.


Unfortunately, I was not impressed w/him in the least  So, we'll continue our search...


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Unfortunately, I was not impressed w/him in the least  So, we'll continue our search...


Then I would certainly keep looking. It is so hard to find a vet that clicks with you and is very knowledgeable. We have a new vet here that has all the social skills, but I would not let him treat my barn mice.


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

I asked her if she even knew what a havanese was, she said about 5 years prior she had a brown one come through, so she assumed they were like Lhasa Apsos. I then explained to her that color wise they do favor each other in the since that come in many colors one of which includes White!!!!!:frusty:


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

*RE deejay*



deejay said:


> Ahh! Very cute! Just what I want for Chico. May I print your picture to take to our groomer. Chico at the age of six months is having new mats every day.


 Sure I just Told the groomer I wanted the puppy cut, and that I wanted it short because everytime I took off her sweater I found a new matting.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Gracie looks so cute, her cut is adorable.

Our vet is great, everyone comes to see Scooter when we go in and they all give him belly rubs and snuggles.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ashley - she looks so cute!! How funny that years ago she cuts a Chocolate Hav - which are so much rarer (if there is such a word) than a white Hav. Why cant people just do their job!!! She was there for a haircut, not a DNA test - jeesh!! 
All that aside - Gracie is a keeper!!


----------

